
Show HN: Purrchr – Take back control of your twitter feed (Nuzzel for Tweets) - hopeatina
http://purrchr.com/
======
hopeatina
Hey Show HN!

Here's my first project that I've built. I like to think of it as a nuzzel for
live tweets that is user-centric. I'm looking for critical feedback and ideas
to iterate towards awesome. You can sort your twitter feed by various
attributes like activity, likes, and retweets. I'd love to answer any
questions or concerns you may have!

